# Any Slimming World Tips for diabetes?



## Scsusanne (Feb 6, 2020)

Kazza1 said:


> Hi .. I am type 2 and have been doing slimming world eating plan since July 18.. my Reading went from 57 to 27 last month and I have lost 5 stone .. I find the eating plan amazing .. have never limited my carbs .. good luck



Can I ask what you ate on your diet? started three weeks ago and stayed the same every week I can’t get my hard around being diabetic and trying to diet


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 7, 2020)

Scsusanne said:


> Can I ask what you ate on your diet started three weeks ago and stayed the same every week I can’t get my hard around being diabetic and trying to diet



Unfortunately @Kazza1 hasn’t been on the forum since the end of April last year. I’m sure other members could offer tips. 

I’ll split your post into a thread of its own to get more attention


----------



## Scsusanne (Feb 7, 2020)

Thank you x


----------

